# Ramzi me please!!! ***UPDATE***



## BrandiCanucks

By ovulation, I was 5w5d today, but baby measured 6w4d. Transvaginal ultrasound
 



Attached Files:







Squish6weeks.jpg
File size: 22.7 KB
Views: 24


----------



## Lucy3

From what I've read that looks like a girl? But I keep confusing myself with how to read them! Mine is on the same side (I think...not sure if it was flipped) and it looks the same as my sons. Wish I was better at understanding this theory!!


----------



## Lucy3

This is mine at 8 weeks also transvaginal. Sorry, it's sideways!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 29.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## justplay91

By Ramzi theory, this would be a boy I believe.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

It's a girl!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Congratulations!


----------

